# Do I tell the BO that I'm leaving?



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

So I’ve had Ana at this small boarding place since I got her on January 25th. Since then, she’s lost weight, her coat is no longer shiny, she now has the early stages of white line disease in two hooves and she has about seven scrapes and cuts on her that are in various stages of the healing process.
Yesterday, I discovered that the pasture shelter area is falling apart; part of the metal fencing came loose and is just hanging loose – it has blood and horse hair on it! I called the BO and he said he would fix it so we’ll see if it’s fixed when I get there tonight. The BO told me in the beginning that he feeds horses separately to make sure they get enough but then confirmed yesterday that he’s feeding her with two other horses, so I’m not sure that they are not stealing part of her food.

Saturday he told us it’s going to be a while before he builds the arena and he also said that he’s not locking the tack room and if our stuff gets stolen his insurance wouldn’t cover it. So I took all my expensive saddles home and I’m only leaving the basics there.
The BO is a really nice guy but he’s just too laid back for what my needs and my horse’s needs. He also said that in the summer time the horses get bitten in the face by snakes when they try to drink water out of the pond; I didn’t even know that could happen! Clearly not his fault but I don’t know how many more kicks, bites and scrapes my poor horse can handle. 

Anyway, I’m planning on moving her to the new place this weekend. I haven’t told the BO yet. Husband says, don’t tell him until after we move Ana. He’s been so nice to us though. He even lets me use one of the horse’s paddocks to ride Ana. I believe he treats her well, but he’s too laid back and strapped for cash to give her the care that she needs.

I’m going back tonight to feed her, treat her hooves and ride her so I guess I will run into him then. I want to tell him and I want to leave on good terms. I don’t want to pay board for another 30 days; I can’t remember what the contract states. I do have pictures showing the deplorable conditions that I could use should he try to fight with me on the extra 30 days board.

Should I tell him or not?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

It is common courtesy to give notice when leaving a boarding stable. 

What is stated in your boarding contract?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

I don't recall. He was supposed to give me a copy of the signed contract but ran out of ink. I wasn't smart enough to make my own copy. I don't want to give him 30 days because I don't know if my horse will live that long.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Technically once you give your 30-day notice, you can move your horse at any time. As long as your board is paid through the time your horse leaves. 

My friend feared for her mare's safety where she was boarded at originally, so gave her 30-day notice and moved her a week later.

I would make sure of what your boarding contract says, then make sure you are paid up through when you plan to move your horse, then move her after giving notice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm paid up through the 25th and she will be moved by the 23rd.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Then I don't see the problem. I would let him know you intentions, though, as you wouldn't want him going out, seeing your horse is gone, and raising a ruckus.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Sorry it hasn't turned out well there - not what you needed with a new horse
I would try to be as straight as possible with the guy though - even if he doesn't deserve it makes you the better person
If it came to it under the terms of any contract I'd rather pay up and lose the money and walk away than leave my horse anywhere it would be at risk.
Good luck with the move


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Since you are paid up, move and THEN tell the BO. You don't need to tell him why. I'm laughing bc when I found my place in the country we closed on October 31st. My rent wasn't due until November 5, so I moved the horses in November 1st!! I had told the BO that I was looking at a place in the country, but I didn't update him until he came out to see my horses being loaded up and asked where we were going. I could not get out of that trash dump fast enough. *Your DH is right.* 
My DH (of 35 years) is an attorney and so I get to see how things are dealt with legally. I say, even if you unknowingly signed a contract that commits you to remain there, be sure to take PLENTY of photos, should you be sued by the BO. Should this happen, take your photos and your story to the local newspaper and let them know how poorly you have been treated. Quickly get a pictures of the fencing with hair and blood. Do not tell the BO that you have documented the condition of his place. It is downright dangerous and other people need to know but ONLY if he threatens you with a small claims suit. If he doesn't pursue you to court, then let it go. I, personally, wouldn't keep a horse at a place like you describe, so I doubt that others will be interested either.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

You say he's really laid back and so isn't doing the things he should be. That is called lazy, not laid back. Count on that laziness, move your horse and THEN tell him you've left. If he's truly lazy, he probably won't bother to try to sue you. Make sure you take pics of the horse that can show her injuries, her loss of weight and the disrepair of the place, as well as the unlocked tack room door. That's all good documentation if he should happen to find enough energy to take you to court. 

Read a couple of the crazy barn owner threads on here...... don't give notice.


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks everyone. If the bloody shelter isn't fixed tonight I'm going to request that he move her to a paddock until it's safe for her to return to the pasture. In the meantime I'm trying to arrange transport to get her moved to the new place preferably before this weekend.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## autumn rain (Sep 7, 2012)

If your contract says that you must give 30 days notice, then the BO may come back to you for that; I think it is always better to be up front and not burn too many bridges behind you.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

If you've already found a place chances are good that somebody at the new barn will take cash to trailer your horse for you. I paid someone to move a horse before I got a trailer.


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

Corporal said:


> If you've already found a place chances are good that somebody at the new barn will take cash to trailer your horse for you. I paid someone to move a horse before I got a trailer.


The BO at new barn is trying to arrange for transport as we speak. It's only 8 miles from my current barn so it shouldn't be too difficult or expensive.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Get a copy of your contract. You need to know what is written in it and you need to follow what's written. 

I'm seeing so many red flags with your BO. 
1) "ran out of ink" to give you a copy of your boarding agreement from January
2) lies about feeding horses separately
3) doesn't lock the tack room and says "too bad, not my problem"

Does not sound like a nice guy at all, IMO. 

Move your horse. Now. Tell him you are moving her. Then check your contract to see if you owe him for another 30 days. Contracts are contracts and you should know what you are signing.


----------



## CrispThePony (Feb 3, 2014)

If I were you, I would get my horse out of there as fast as I could! You are paying him only for him to give you inadequate service and provide facilities that are severely dangerous to your horse! I would sort it out with him and lay out the facts, then leave - ASAP. Do not allow him to hurt your horse.


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

CrispThePony said:


> If I were you, I would get my horse out of there as fast as I could! You are paying him only for him to give you inadequate service and provide facilities that are severely dangerous to your horse! I would sort it out with him and lay out the facts, then leave - ASAP. Do not allow him to hurt your horse.


I'm working on getting her out of there. He's not actively causing her any physical damage. He's just too laid back to provide the level of care that she needs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I would simply tell him that you will be moving on whatever date. Thank him for the time you were there, just tell him it is not working out for you and your horse. Dont explain anything else.
If he pushes (does not sound like he will) then tell him it is because of the disrepair of the place and you are moving to a place that you dont have to worry about snakes biting hour horses face. Get a good pic of that pond.. it is probably nasty and gross.


----------



## WalkinWithReggie (Feb 18, 2014)

I am in the same position. Our horses came fat and happy, then suddenly were getting ribby and dull coated. We will be moving them next month once our set up at our new house is up and livable for our horses.

In our contract it says nothing about giving a notice so what we will do is the day we move the horses, we'll stop by her house and leave the keys she gave us with a letter explaining that we got horse property.

We don't want to give a notice because we are afraid she'll stop feeding all together. I go out there every day and give them a flake worth of pellets as they only get a small flake in the am and pm.


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

Moving Ana right now. So stressed out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

hope your move goes smooth.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Where did you move her to?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Hope Ana loves her new surroundings.

I also hope you took everything of yours before you loaded her on that trailer...leaving nothing behind that belongs to you.
If left...he may take it as monies owed....you may need to take him to small claims court if he does this with your equipment.

Now that you have discovered the pitfalls of some boarding situations...make sure you have your own copy of that contract, signed & dated with all the blanks filled in along with a receipt showing board was paid by whatever means...cash , check...
In the future, any time you pay board, especially crucial if cash...get a receipt clearing showing board PAID IN FULL for the month and year and with a amount on it that was collected...

Enjoy the new barn and better care for your girl...and less stress for her horsey mom.
:wink:


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm sorry, but " nice guys" don't neglect horses and show little regard for a boarder's tack. They also don't let their stables/ fencing fall so much into disrepair that it puts the animals in harm's way.
You have paid in full, so I would simply move on.
The nice guy is really your dad.


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

Ana has been moved to. Thanks for all your support guys! She is at a super fancy place now; so we will be eating more PB&J sandwiches but Ana will be well taken care of. Also, I will finally be able to ride her more; I now have 3 arenas and trails to choose from...and a round pen.

The BO at old barn wasn't thrilled when I told him I was leaving.  It got a little complicated, but we sort of left on good terms, I think? He did call me crazy for suggesting that my horse needed to gain weight, so let's just say it got a little messy but we got her and all of our stuff out of there.

I got her in the trailer without any issues but she seemed tense; kept stomping her feet, breathing heavy and whinnying at every turn - longest 8 miles of my life. 

I'll have to post and before and after picture so you can see how terrible she looks. Even the new BO was like "oh man, she's pretty beat up." She's spending the night in the turn-out area while they figure out which horse to buddy her up with. They gave her fresh Bermuda hay and her very own clean water. She was busy munching away when we left.


----------



## redpony (Apr 17, 2012)

You may be eating PB&J sandwiches but I bet you'll sleep a whole lot better!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

*Recent Pic of Ana*

Here is a picture from Saturday. I thought maybe I was being over protective so I didn't say anything at first about her weight loss, but then my other horse friend saw the picture on Facebook and asked me about it...that's when I was like "oh crap, she does indeed look terrible."


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

WalkinWithReggie;4995082
We don't want to give a notice because we are afraid she'll stop feeding all together. I go out there every day and give them a flake worth of pellets as they only get a small flake in the am and pm.[/QUOTE said:


> Yes please move your horse and give notice but not until you are loaded and ready to go. This guy seems really nice but laid back equals lazy and he may well be very resentful. I've had the horrible experience of a BO taking it out on my horse when I gave notice I was leaving. She had been a really "nice" person until then!:-(


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

bkylem said:


> The nice guy is really your dad.


Not sure I understand? Are you saying that I viewed him as a father figure and was therefore cutting him slack? Cause he's same age as me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

bkylem said:


> I'm sorry, but " nice guys" don't neglect horses and show little regard for a boarder's tack...
> The nice guy is really your dad.


I feel the same way about politicians that are greedy and thoughtless and referred to as "nice" in a debate. =b
SO happy you got your horse moved. We all go through stuff like this, so don't feel bad about in retrospect.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

frlsgirl said:


> Not sure I understand? Are you saying that I viewed him as a father figure and was therefore cutting him slack? Cause he's same age as me.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I think byklem misunderstood the meaning of DH and thought you meant "dad".
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

Glad that Ana is all moved and you can breathe again! Hopefully by the time summer rolls around she'll be fat and sleek again.


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks everyone. She's actively working on that. Found her knee deep in Bermuda hay yesterday. Yummy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

